# DIY/Yard to rent/lease/buy



## Noodlebug (23 July 2017)

We are looking to move to IOW and I am over next week looking at property. Does anyone have any recommendations for DIY livery or know of any fields to rent/lease or buy? Also does anyone know what the land is like at Marks Corner? Found a house but no land although there are fields behind. Long shot but anyone know anything about them!!


----------



## asmp (23 July 2017)

Might be worth putting this is in ad on www.nfed.co.uk


----------

